# Resolution problem with AMD Bangho Optima 4 and HP ZR30W Display



## bangmyhead (Sep 16, 2022)

Hello again, since Mate worked and I can see all fine, now I am having another problem, the resolution does not go beyond 1200x800. This monitor can handle at least 3 times more that resolution, I am using a DVI adapter since the monitor its HP and only has DVI and DisplayPort but the computer its AMD and only has HDMI and DVI.


----------



## Phishfry (Sep 16, 2022)

bangmyhead said:


> monitor its HP and only has DVI and DisplayPort but the computer its AMD and only has HDMI and DVI.


Adapters can cause problems like this.
The problem is there are many flavors of DVI. Digital, Analog ect..

On the computer end HDMI uses CEC. This is encryption scheme so you can't steal the signal.
Typically adapters interfere with this handshake. Some DVI-D adapters will passthrough.
So what you may be seeing is the resolution falling back to lowest rez because of the adapter.

This is just pure speculation on my part but just shows some of the factors involved.

Why aren't you using DVI to DVI. Are the pinouts different? That would be your best choice.


----------



## bangmyhead (Sep 16, 2022)

Phishfry said:


> Adapters can cause problems like this.
> The problem is there are many flavors of DVI. Digital, Analog ect..
> 
> On the computer end HDMI uses CEC. This is encryption scheme so you can't steal the signal.
> ...


I am using DVI to DVI because I have also a DisplayPort to HDMI adapter but if I use that last option I do not see any image, does not work at all, I mean I do not even see image from computer setup with that adapter.
I only get signal from the DVI to DVI.


----------



## Phishfry (Sep 16, 2022)

> Also disappointing is the video input selection; all you get is a single DisplayPort and a single dual link DVI connection. There are no HDMI,











						HP ZR30w Review
					

The HP ZR30w is a massive 30-inch IPS monitor with an equally massive price tag. It offers good grayscale performance and wide viewing angles but its lack of picture settings and limited video inputs hold it back.




					www.pcmag.com
				




So no HDMI on this means no CEC inside. DsiplayPort does not use it.


----------



## Phishfry (Sep 16, 2022)

bangmyhead said:


> I only get signal from the DVI to DVI.


Yes that is the best option.

What does `xrandr` show?


----------



## bangmyhead (Sep 16, 2022)

Phishfry said:


> Yes that is the best option.
> 
> What does `xrandr` show?


`#  xrandr
Can't open display`


----------



## Phishfry (Sep 16, 2022)

`xrandr` needs to run under Xorg

I got CEC wrong.
I meant HDCP





						The HDCP 2.2 Authentication Process – an Introduction | Synopsys
					

When digital content is transmitted, it is susceptible to unauthorized copying and interceptions. Hence protecting content has become an important factor in the transmission of audiovisual content. In 2003, Intel developed an encryption technique called the High-bandwidth Digital Content...



					blogs.synopsys.com


----------



## bangmyhead (Sep 16, 2022)

Phishfry said:


> `xrandr` needs to run under Xorg
> 
> I got CEC wrong.
> I meant HDCP
> ...


I did not get you on this one, what you mean?


----------



## Phishfry (Sep 16, 2022)

I was wrong about name of HDMI protection scheme. Not named CEC but HDCP.
Ignore that because you are not using HDMI.

You must run `xrandr` under Xorg for your monitor output modes.
Use a simple terminal program like xterm to pull up command prompt under Xorg.


----------



## bangmyhead (Sep 16, 2022)

Phishfry said:


> I was wrong about name of HDMI protection scheme. Not named CEC but HDCP.
> Ignore that because you are not using HDMI.
> 
> You must run `xrandr` under xorg for your monitor output modes.


`$ xrandr 
Screen 0: minimum 320 x 200, current 1280 x 800, maximum 16384 x 16384
HDMI-A-0 disconnected primary (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)
DVI-D-0 connected 1280x800+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 641mm x 400mm
   1280x800      59.91* 
DisplayPort-0 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)`


----------



## Phishfry (Sep 16, 2022)

Nice so you can see what you have going.
DVI is running in DVI-D mode.
max 16384x16384
You can set your monitor to much higher rez.
From the above review:


> The 30-bit S-IPS panel has a maximum resolution of 2,560-by-1,600 pixels


So I would start there.


----------



## Phishfry (Sep 16, 2022)

How have you tried to change the resolution? I assume Mate has a display widget?


----------



## bangmyhead (Sep 16, 2022)

Phishfry said:


> Nice so you can see what you have going.
> DVI is running in DVI-D mode.
> max 16384x16384
> You can set your monitor to much higher rez.
> ...


How I set it to a higher resolution? From Mate I can't.


----------



## bangmyhead (Sep 16, 2022)

Y


Phishfry said:


> How have you tried to change the resolution? I assume Mate has a display widget?


Yes but it doesn't let me, it default 1200*800 and doesn't let me change it


----------



## Phishfry (Sep 16, 2022)

Might have to write a small conf file for the monitor.

/usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/screen.conf

Specifying output rez.


```
Section "Screen"
  Identifier "DVI-D-0"
  SubSection "Display"
  Modes "2560x1600"
  EndSubSection
EndSection
```


----------



## bangmyhead (Sep 16, 2022)

Phishfry said:


> Might have to write a small conf file for the monitor.
> 
> /usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/screen.conf
> 
> ...


Ok, I will try on Monday, have to left the office now. I let you know, thanks a lot


----------



## Phishfry (Sep 16, 2022)

I took a guess on your 'Identifier' section.
It should work as it comes from xrandr.

If that don't work try these instead.
DVI
DVID
DVID0
DVI-D
DVI-D0


----------



## Alexander88207 (Sep 16, 2022)

Are you sure that you have GPU drivers installed?

The fact that you can't just set it to a higher resolution and that xrandr only shows one mode sounds like software rendering is being used.


----------



## bangmyhead (Sep 16, 2022)

Alexander88207 said:


> Are you sure that you have GPU drivers installed?
> 
> The fact that you can't just set it to a higher resolution and that xrandr only shows one mode sounds like software rendering is being used.


Well I just installed all I found, it's an AMD Picasso/Raven 2 [Radeon Vega Series / Radeon Mobile Series]
I don't know if I need some special driver, I have installed ATI drivers and krm.


----------



## Alexander88207 (Sep 16, 2022)

You will need the amdgpu module from graphics/drm-kmod.


----------



## bangmyhead (Sep 16, 2022)

Alexander88207 said:


> You will need the amdgpu module from graphics/drm-kmod.


Yes, I have installed it already. Will see on Monday if the little configuration that Phishfry wrote works, I'm also afraid of a crash but we will see


----------



## Phishfry (Sep 16, 2022)

Alexander88207 said:


> that xrandr only shows one mode sounds like software rendering is being used.


I dunno about that but this does look odd.

maximum 16384 x 16384

That sounds pretty big and weird that it is 1:1

What I worry about is Mate is not well maintained. Is this a Mate issue?
I would try other DE's before losing much sleep..


----------



## bangmyhead (Sep 17, 2022)

Phishfry said:


> I dunno about that but this does look odd.
> 
> maximum 16384 x 16384
> 
> ...


Hmmm I could try KDE


----------



## Phishfry (Sep 17, 2022)

When you get back to the machine try this command to see if a modesetting driver is in use:
`xrandr --listproviders`


----------



## Alexander88207 (Sep 17, 2022)

Phishfry said:


> I dunno about that but this does look odd.
> 
> maximum 16384 x 16384
> 
> ...



To be fair, Mate gets maintained well and ericbsd keeps an eye on this DE since its the main DE for GhostBSD.

I do recommend to check GPU drivers first before trying other DE's. It would be just a waste.

If you think you have configured it correctly then you can check with `dmesg | grep drm` for DRM activity.

Here is an working example:



Spoiler





```
dmesg | grep drm
[drm] amdgpu kernel modesetting enabled.
drmn0: <drmn> on vgapci0
vgapci0: child drmn0 requested pci_enable_io
vgapci0: child drmn0 requested pci_enable_io
[drm] initializing kernel modesetting (POLARIS10 0x1002:0x67DF 0x1458:0x22F7 0xEF).
drmn0: Trusted Memory Zone (TMZ) feature not supported
[drm] register mmio base: 0xA0300000
[drm] register mmio size: 262144
[drm] add ip block number 0 <vi_common>
[drm] add ip block number 1 <gmc_v8_0>
[drm] add ip block number 2 <tonga_ih>
[drm] add ip block number 3 <gfx_v8_0>
[drm] add ip block number 4 <sdma_v3_0>
[drm] add ip block number 5 <powerplay>
[drm] add ip block number 6 <dm>
[drm] add ip block number 7 <uvd_v6_0>
[drm] add ip block number 8 <vce_v3_0>
drmn0: Fetched VBIOS from VFCT
[drm] UVD is enabled in VM mode
[drm] UVD ENC is enabled in VM mode
[drm] VCE enabled in VM mode
[drm] vm size is 128 GB, 2 levels, block size is 10-bit, fragment size is 9-bit
drmn0: successfully loaded firmware image 'amdgpu/polaris10_mc.bin'
drmn0: VRAM: 4096M 0x000000F400000000 - 0x000000F4FFFFFFFF (4096M used)
drmn0: GART: 256M 0x000000FF00000000 - 0x000000FF0FFFFFFF
[drm] Detected VRAM RAM=4096M, BAR=256M
[drm] RAM width 256bits GDDR5
[drm] amdgpu: 4096M of VRAM memory ready
[drm] amdgpu: 4096M of GTT memory ready.
[drm] GART: num cpu pages 65536, num gpu pages 65536
[drm] PCIE GART of 256M enabled (table at 0x000000F4001D5000).
drmn0: successfully loaded firmware image 'amdgpu/polaris10_pfp_2.bin'
drmn0: successfully loaded firmware image 'amdgpu/polaris10_me_2.bin'
drmn0: successfully loaded firmware image 'amdgpu/polaris10_ce_2.bin'
[drm] Chained IB support enabled!
drmn0: successfully loaded firmware image 'amdgpu/polaris10_rlc.bin'
drmn0: successfully loaded firmware image 'amdgpu/polaris10_mec_2.bin'
drmn0: successfully loaded firmware image 'amdgpu/polaris10_mec2_2.bin'
drmn0: successfully loaded firmware image 'amdgpu/polaris10_sdma.bin'
drmn0: successfully loaded firmware image 'amdgpu/polaris10_sdma1.bin'
drmn0: successfully loaded firmware image 'amdgpu/polaris10_uvd.bin'
[drm] Found UVD firmware Version: 1.130 Family ID: 16
drmn0: successfully loaded firmware image 'amdgpu/polaris10_vce.bin'
[drm] Found VCE firmware Version: 53.26 Binary ID: 3
drmn0: successfully loaded firmware image 'amdgpu/polaris10_k_smc.bin'
[drm] Display Core initialized with v3.2.104!
lkpi_iic0: <LinuxKPI I2C> on drmn0
lkpi_iic1: <LinuxKPI I2C> on drmn0
lkpi_iic2: <LinuxKPI I2C> on drmn0
lkpi_iic3: <LinuxKPI I2C> on drmn0
lkpi_iic4: <LinuxKPI I2C> on drmn0
[drm] UVD and UVD ENC initialized successfully.
[drm] VCE initialized successfully.
drmn0: SE 4, SH per SE 1, CU per SH 9, active_cu_number 32
[drm] fb mappable at 0xB0705000
[drm] vram apper at 0xB0000000
[drm] size 8294400
[drm] fb depth is 24
[drm]    pitch is 7680
name=drmn0 flags=0x0 stride=7680 bpp=32
vgapci0: child drmn0 requested pci_get_powerstate
lkpi_iic5: <LinuxKPI I2C> on drm1
lkpi_iic6: <LinuxKPI I2C> on drm2
lkpi_iic7: <LinuxKPI I2C> on drm3
[drm] Initialized amdgpu 3.40.0 20150101 for drmn0 on minor 0
```




and with `glxinfo | grep "OpenGL renderer"` from graphics/mesa-demos or graphics/glx-utils you can check if Xorg is using your GPU. Should be the renderer llvmpipe then its software rendering.

Working example: 


```
glxinfo | grep "OpenGL renderer"
OpenGL renderer string: AMD Radeon RX 570 Series (POLARIS10, DRM 3.40.0, 13.1-STABLE, LLVM 13.0.1)
```


----------



## bangmyhead (Sep 19, 2022)

Phishfry said:


> Phishfry said:
> 
> 
> > When you get back to the machine try this command to see if a modesetting driver is in use:
> ...


`$ xrandr --listproviders
Providers: number : 1
Provider 0: id: 0x56 cap: 0xf, Source Output, Sink Output, Source Offload, Sink Offload crtcs: 4 outputs: 3 associated providers: 0 name:AMD Radeon Vega 8 Graphics @ pci:0000:07:00.0`


----------



## bangmyhead (Sep 19, 2022)

Alexander88207 said:


> To be fair, Mate gets maintained well and ericbsd keeps an eye on this DE since its the main DE for GhostBSD.
> 
> I do recommend to check GPU drivers first before trying other DE's. It would be just a waste.
> 
> ...



`$ glxinfo | grep "OpenGL renderer"
OpenGL renderer string: AMD Radeon Vega 8 Graphics (RAVEN, DRM 3.40.0, 13.1-RELEASE, LLVM 13.0.1)`


----------



## bangmyhead (Sep 19, 2022)

dmesg | grep drm





						dpaste: 7UZFM7PF8
					






					dpaste.com


----------



## Alexander88207 (Sep 19, 2022)

Hmm... everything looks ok.

Could be really something Monitor related.

What do you get with `xrandr --prop`?


----------



## bangmyhead (Sep 19, 2022)

Alexander88207 said:


> Hmm... everything looks ok.
> 
> Could be really something Monitor related.
> 
> What do you get with `xrandr --prop`?


`$ xrandr --prop
Screen 0: minimum 320 x 200, current 1280 x 800, maximum 16384 x 16384
HDMI-A-0 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)
        GAMMA_LUT_SIZE: 4096  
                range: (0, -1)
        DEGAMMA_LUT_SIZE: 4096  
                range: (0, -1)
        GAMMA_LUT: 0  
                range: (0, 65535)
        CTM: 0  
        DEGAMMA_LUT: 0  
                range: (0, 65535)
        TearFree: auto  
                supported: off, on, auto
        vrr_capable: 0  
                range: (0, 1)
        max bpc: 8  
                range: (8, 16)
        underscan vborder: 0  
                range: (0, 128)
        underscan hborder: 0  
                range: (0, 128)
        underscan: off  
                supported: off, on, auto
        scaling mode: None  
                supported: None, Full, Center, Full aspect
        link-status: Good  
                supported: Good, Bad
        CONNECTOR_ID: 73  
                supported: 73
        non-desktop: 0  
                range: (0, 1)
DVI-D-0 connected primary 1280x800+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 641mm x 400mm
        EDID:  
                00ffffffffffff0022f06e2801010101
                2814010380402878ea8d85ad4f35b125
                0e505400000001010101010101010101
                010101010101e26800a0a0402e603020
                360081902100001abc1b00a050201730
                3020360081902100001a000000fc0048
                50205a523330770a20202020000000ff
                00434e34303430304344560a20200058
        GAMMA_LUT_SIZE: 4096  
                range: (0, -1)
        DEGAMMA_LUT_SIZE: 4096  
                range: (0, -1)
        GAMMA_LUT: 0  
                range: (0, 65535)
        CTM: 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0  
                0 1  
        DEGAMMA_LUT: 0  
                range: (0, 65535)
        TearFree: auto  
                supported: off, on, auto
        max bpc: 8  
                range: (8, 16)
        underscan vborder: 0  
                range: (0, 128)
        underscan hborder: 0  
                range: (0, 128)
        underscan: off  
                supported: off, on, auto
        scaling mode: None  
                supported: None, Full, Center, Full aspect
        link-status: Good  
                supported: Good, Bad
        CONNECTOR_ID: 77  
                supported: 77
        non-desktop: 0  
                range: (0, 1)
   1280x800      59.91*  
DisplayPort-0 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)
        GAMMA_LUT_SIZE: 4096  
                range: (0, -1)
        DEGAMMA_LUT_SIZE: 4096  
                range: (0, -1)
        GAMMA_LUT: 0  
                range: (0, 65535)
        CTM: 0  
        DEGAMMA_LUT: 0  
                range: (0, 65535)
        TearFree: auto  
                supported: off, on, auto
        subconnector: Unknown  
                supported: Unknown, VGA, DVI-D, HDMI, DP, Wireless, Native
        vrr_capable: 0  
                range: (0, 1)
        max bpc: 8  
                range: (8, 16)
        underscan vborder: 0  
                range: (0, 128)
        underscan hborder: 0  
                range: (0, 128)
        underscan: off  
                supported: off, on, auto
        scaling mode: None  
                supported: None, Full, Center, Full aspect
        link-status: Good  
                supported: Good, Bad
        CONNECTOR_ID: 81  
                supported: 81
        non-desktop: 0  
                range: (0, 1)`

I am running KDE5 X11 now, and still 1280x800.


----------



## bangmyhead (Sep 19, 2022)

I am wondering what could happens if I run the little xorg configuration that a user post before forcing the configuration.


----------



## bangmyhead (Sep 19, 2022)

Phishfry said:


> Might have to write a small conf file for the monitor.
> 
> /usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/screen.conf
> 
> ...


This did not work, does not produce any effect over the screen. Still having 1280x800


----------



## Alexander88207 (Sep 19, 2022)

xrandr only shows `1280x800      59.91*` that means aslong xrandr doesnt show any other modes you wont be able to change your current resolution.


----------



## bangmyhead (Sep 19, 2022)

Alexander88207 said:


> xrandr only shows `1280x800      59.91*` that means aslong xrandr doesnt show any other modes you wont be able to change your current resolution.


So I assume then that its a Monitor problem by using the DVI, I will need to get another monitor with HDMI


----------



## Phishfry (Sep 19, 2022)

Alexander88207 said:


> xrandr doesnt show any other modes


You are right there. So max size don't seem to mean anything about capabilities.
My 13" Sandy Bridge Laptop Screen:

```
Screen 0: minimum 320 x 200, current 1366 x 768, maximum 8192 x 8192
LVDS-1 connected 1366x768+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 309mm x 174mm
   1366x768      60.00*+  40.02 
   1280x720      59.86    59.74 
   1024x768      60.00 
   1024x576      59.90    59.82 
   960x540       59.63    59.82 
   800x600       60.32    56.25 
   864x486       59.92    59.57 
   640x480       59.94 
   720x405       59.51    58.99 
   640x360       59.84    59.32
```


----------



## Andriy (Sep 20, 2022)

Phishfry said:


> You are right there. So max size don't seem to mean anything about capabilities.
> My 13" Sandy Bridge Laptop Screen:
> 
> ```
> ...


That maximum size is what the X server supports (and across all connected monitors), nothing to do with the actual monitor.


----------



## bangmyhead (Sep 20, 2022)

Andriy said:


> That maximum size is what the X server supports (and across all connected monitors), nothing to do with the actual monitor.


Wondering what could happens if I get a DVI-HDMI Adapter to connect the output of the DVI Monitor to the HDMI on the CPU.


----------

